
Gmail for desktop now automatically shows images in your messages - rkudeshi
http://thenextweb.com/google/2013/12/12/gmail-will-soon-show-images-messages-default/#!pK6mw
======
rkudeshi
Am I the only one that absolutely does NOT want this? I don't care so much
about viruses in images, rather I don't want spammers to see that I loaded a
custom image and thus my email address is valid.

(A wonderful side-product of rarely loading images is that most newsletter-
type emails are vastly easier to read.)

